# Auto. Fixing Format on widescreen?



## mtk (3 May 2010)

Have a wide screen tv with NTL digital. Format is set to auto 
i find some channels are often appear in wrong formats ie. everyone looks too wide . 
Is there a way to fix this other than changing the format manually each time  to see which looks better. Seems such a basic problem  ?
Is there anything i can do on tv ?
Is there anything i can do on NTL settings ?

thanks


----------



## doubledeb (4 May 2010)

Its the TV not the NTL settings.  As the TV settings are set to auto it will automatically adjust the picture to suit the show, some programms are broadcast in widescreen others are not.  Had the same problem with a sony TV but adjusted the TV settings to widescreen (whichever you prefer) and haven't had a problem since.
Hope this helps.


----------



## mtk (4 May 2010)

thanks DEB i will try this . i had thought auto meant screen would be in correct proportion so people woudl look "normal" .


----------

